# January 2014: 5 does due



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 5 does due in January. I posted about one in a separate topic - Snow White. She's our brat, just adore her so much ♥

S.P. is due the same time as Snow White <New Years Eve/Day>. She was accidentally bred too soon after we weaned her kids. On top of that she's our hard keeper, so I've been trying to keep an eye on her.



















Star is due 1/5-1/6. This is her 2nd pregnancy. She sadly lost her twins 3 weeks premature last time <day after Christmas>, positive another doe butted her as she used to pick on her pretty bad. 
Star had a really bad time, never in true labor, took all day to get the kids out, etc. it was a horrible experience and heartbreaking. She mourned so badly, we found a baby for her and she adopted him right away <although she was terrified of him those first few days lol>. She was a great mama for everything she'd been through ♥

Praying everything goes great for her this time around. She's 2nd in command now, so nobody really bothers her.




























Wysteria is due the same time as Star. She'll be 2yo in Feb, and this is her first pregnancy. She's a 2nd generation homebred.

Uh... don't be alarmed at how HUGE her belly is. She was blessed with a HUGE belly before she was ever pregnant lol In fact, she's looked like she was pregnant since late last year! It's just the way she is, but... it looks ridiculous now that she's 8 weeks out from her due date. I honestly don't know how she can get much wider lol










She's our 'moocher' if there is food around she will find it! She knew my son had animal cookies <chocolate, so she couldn't have those  >. It was cute how she inspected his pockets, then jumped up to smell his face lol We will make it up to her as soon as I go to the store!




























Ithma is due around 1/12 I need to look up her exact due date. She is our eldest doe, and such a sweetheart ♥ She has had triplets the last 2 kiddings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! You sure will be busy in January!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Such pretty girls! Happy new year babies. I can't think of a better way to spend that day.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That is a lot of pretty girls! And that's super neat they're due around New years.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what beautiful girls!!! guess you'll be counting down to new years for other reasons!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I definitely can't wait until New Years! I am glad I have the holidays to help keep me occupied! I do need to start working on the barn, and making baby sweaters though!

The girls are doing fine. 
Ithma looks better than ever, has a really thick/wooly winter coat, but I'm worried that means a very cold winter! YIKES! 
She's got about 7 weeks left, and already has a good start on her udder, so I am thinking triplets again for her! She's huge. Praying no more than that!

S.P. is doing well, she's our hard keeper, and so far she's holding her own. She's such a sweetheart, it's such a shame she is hard to keep good weight on.
She's got a little udder, probably a handful, I really do hope she has more milk this time, and only has twins! I don't want her having triplets. If she has triplets we may try to sell one as a bottle baby.

Star is well.... Star, haha. She's our largest doe, and is such a brat. She's been doing fine, but I always ALWAYS worry about her. I just can't help but worry after her first pregnancy went completely wrong. I'm praying all goes well for her and she can mother her own baby/ies this time, because she's a great mama 

Wysteria is the only first timer in the Jan group. So excited to see what she has. I am thinking twins, but it's so very hard to determine because she is so huge even before being bred. So many people asked us over the summer at the shows if she was bred lol
Her udder is definitely getting a little more noticeable, teats are dropping down a little more. So cute, haha, only the words of a goat person 

I'll try to get pics tomorrow and Snow White too. Tried today, but the little camera I was using died thanks to cheap batteries, darn things.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll make you a deal  I'll come out the first and help you if you come to me the 25 of January and help me with my 19.....deal???? Lol
Very pretty girls bet your gonna have beautiful kids too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice girls, coming along nicely.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice does! Can't wait to see what they give you! What are your plans for the kids? I love watching how everyone's progress and grow on here!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Uh...Jessica... thanks but umm.. haha. I go crazy waiting with the few that we have, I couldn't imagine a bigger herd, yikes!

Arborgoats - my kids show their babies in 4-H at the summer fairs. So after all the babies come, they'll decide which ones they want to show, then we sell the other ones at weaning time.

It snowed last night, so went out to spend time with them this morning. They were so happy to see me and my youngest daughter. It's always such a great feeling when you know you are missed <I haven't spent time with them in 2 days>.

SP is REALLY starting to get a baby belly. She is really getting deep, which worries me. Praying for twins only! 5 weeks to go!









She didn't want to be in the woods and kept giving me this 'can you get the others to go back now,' look, haha. She's such a sweetie.









Star's really getting an udder going there. 5 1/2 weeks to go for her









Wysteria's little udder... awwww lol 5 1/2 weeks for her too


















Ithma is the last of these 4 girls, due in 6 1/2 weeks. She's huge, has a big udder already IMO, and I'm still thinking triplets for her. I didn't get an udder shot, it's like she knew I was trying to get one and kept turning her butt away lol She gets a bit wide, but she always gets real deep.


















Wysteria, Pandora <she's due 2/20>, Ithma and Snow White









Star, Ithma, Pandora <due 2/20>, Wysteria and Caramel <due 2/18>









Peanut is SP's 'runt' baby from April that we bottle fed & kept, love her so much.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are getting big!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well SP is due in a little over 3 weeks, and Star and Wysteria have just over 4 weeks.

Star has me a bit worried, I am watching her closely. She's starting to get discharge, and even though I know it can be normal to have discharge weeks before they are due, I can't help but be worried since she lost her kids last time, and had a lot of discharge weeks before she lost them.

SP looks awful IMO, she's so bony  She's eating well, getting BOSS in her feed, and starting maybe tomorrow I'll start adding Alfalfa pellets. Not sure what else to do for her. 

Wysteria has a much more noticeable udder going, and definitely felt good baby movement today  First time I've felt that much movement in her, as she's a naturally wide bellied doe... she's looked pregnant for about a year now lol


Ithma is doing well, udder is definitely coming along, still saying triplets for her. 

But again, right now Star is the only one in this bunch that I'm worried about. We have to cull her if she looses babies again, and we adore her, also really REALLY would love to have a nice baby from her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Star has me so worried right now. I'm so worried she may lose this pregnancy early. Fingers crossed I'm wrong. I posted about it in the kidding section.

The other girls are looking good.

SP is due in 3 weeks. She's such a sweetie, and seems to be a big lush for affection more than ever. Her belly is getting very deep.


















Wysteria has just over 3 weeks left now. She's also become more of a sweetie too, loves attention and not as 'psycho goat' as she used to be lol At feeding time she lives up to her nickname psycho goat, but otherwise she's much more mellow <unless you have treats....she's a major food moocher LOL if you have something in your mouth and she knows it she will jump on you to smell your mouth LOL!!>


















Ithma is last, due 1/14 so 5 weeks for her. She's so huge already, very deep belly. 




































SP, Pandora and Ithma <SP always foams at the mouth when she chews her cud>









Our girls: Snow White, SP, Star <laying down>, Pandora, Caramel, Wysteria, Ithma and Peanut


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So exciting!!! Can't wait to watch what you get! Best of luck, I bet they'll all do great.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Good looking herd! Can't wait to see the kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

S.P. is driving my nerves into a brick wall, bleh! 
We have a cattle panel shelter and a roll bale in the middle with a cattle panel around it. She is the only adult that can somehow get her head through the slots in the panel. Yesterday she got herself stuck, had to nearly choke her to get her out  Then again today! I know both times she must have been standing there a LONG time...like...probably all night!! :hair:
I even fixed the cattle panel yesterday, and she found another spot to get stuck!
We'll try to work on it tomorrow, but not sure we can get it much tighter right now w/the way the bale is sitting.

Tonight I said heck with it, and kept her in her soon-to-be kidding stall. Left Snow White in her stall tonight, since they are due the same days. Let them out in the morning, and if she gets stuck again, I may end up taping something to her horns. 
Her ligs are starting to get low. I do worry the stress of getting stuck might affect her, so I'll keep an eye on her. DUMMY!!!! yes, I called her that about 50x, maybe more!!

Star is doing well, thankfully no changes that have me worried. She's got just under 3 weeks to go!

Wysteria too, everything looking good with her 

Poor Ithma, she's so huge! Babies are very active. She still has a month left!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is Ithma the red doe? I love her  she is beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Yay! Pretty soon, I'll have a thread that I feel I need to constantly check (like Crossroad's Poli, Star and Cosmo threads )!

Those girls! Sometimes they can drive you SO very crazy and at the same time you just have to laugh and love them for it! LOL!

So glad to hear that Star seems okay, so far!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Duct tape a stick on her horns where she can't get her head threw. I have a tard that got her head stuck all night while snowing....the morning after that head in the panel so she has a stick on her right now.......ohh banding of the horns will not come soon enough lol. 
But its getting close to your kidding time can't wait to see kids.....and don't worry the offer for your help still stands lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I haven't taped SP's horns yet lol she seemed to stay out of trouble today. She's stalled again tonight next to Snow White, both girls seemed really content to stay in. 


















I'm watching Star closely, and checking ligs every day on all the girls. Her ligs are very low, and starting to get soft. She's getting really loose on the rear end as well. I could be wrong but think I felt 2 kids kicking simultaneously this evening when she was eating. 
Her rear end is dirty, don't know if that is poo or mud lol









Wysteria's back end is messy, looks like the heifer has been too lazy to get up and pee lol 
She has a cute little udder!









Ithma is the red doe  She's such a sweetie. She still has 3 1/2 weeks left, poor girl. Her belly might end up touching the ground!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

SP's first possible due date is in 4 days. She's looking a bit close, but still doesn't have much of an udder. She didn't get much of one last time either, which does worry me.









Star and Wysteria are due in 9 days. So far so good. I'm not as worried about Star now, thank goodness she's going full term, now I just pray for a good outcome 

Wysteria looks yucky and STINKS. She won't get up to pee at night and pee's all over herself. Bleh. No point in cleaning her up right now, but as soon as she looks to be starting labor, we'll wash her rear end with some warm, soapy water and make sure we get her clean & dry. 









Star









Ithma is due in 2 1/2 weeks. No udder/rear end shot this time, she was resting by the creek enjoying the sun. So far she's still pretty active, but I see her slowing down in the next week, I'd love to be wrong of course


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No question those girls are pregnant! Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

SP is looking closer! Her ligs are very low now, she looks sunken around the tail head, and looks like she may be dropping as she's very sunken in. Her udder looks a little bit bigger. Hoping for more progress in the morning from her.

Star's ligaments were gone this morning, but I wasn't worried as she didn't seem like she'd go just yet, she's due in 7 days.
They reappeared this evening, but are very low and mushy. She's in her kidding stall at night now, seemed very happy to be inside. 
Since she didn't go full term last pregnancy, I don't know what kind of signs she's going to give me, she's such a quirky doe as it is.

Wysteria's ligs are a little low, but very firm. 

Not enough going on that I feel I need to do a night time check, yet. But the time is getting close. So excited! My kids are on winter break, so they will be here to assist


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would say so and star are very close!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sp ....stupid spell check


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Avidly watching. I need a baby fix


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Wysteria looks huge! Good luck with them all!


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow........and i get nervous over ONE expectant doe! I don't know how you people do it.::-o


----------

